# Random Reboots on Nightly 33



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone else get random reboots on the latest nightly? #33


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yes,
it's been discussed in length here
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?531-DISCUSSION-CM4DX-CM4DX-Nightlies-available-now.
and here
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?389-ROM-BETA-CyanogenMod-7-for-the-Droid-X
:android-smile:


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Flashed 4 hrs ago no reboots yet all seems good


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

same here. but apparently theres fix going in the works for tonights nightly for it.


----------



## Libbydude (Jun 13, 2011)

Weird. Usually I have troubles when nobody else does. 33 is working just as well for me as 31 did. I didn't wipe. Just flashed over.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i wiped today...but its almost 2:30 so we'll see if it makes a difference. i only had like 2 reboots all day


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I have it too. I found it only happens when I launch certain apps. LogMeIn Ignition seems to make it happen on my phone as do a few other apps. If I don't run apps, it doesnt' reboot.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Been having random reboots also I wipe twice before flashing 33 so o donno what's up.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Been having random reboots also I wipe twice before flashing 33 so o donno what's up.


Its a bug in nightly 33. Already fixed in 34


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Flashed 34 and its working fine.


----------

